# Iridium browser



## fernandel (Dec 8, 2017)

Hi!

I use sometimes Iridium browser and I do not why I have all the time after Iridium start in the gnome-keyring:
Chrome safe storage 
Chromium safe storage

I didn't find any option in the Settings and in the Passwords option I do not have anything enabled.

Thank you.


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 9, 2017)

Chromium/Iridium uses a password store to store your passwords and the Chromium Safe Storage key, which is used to encrypt cookie values. By default Chromium chooses which store to use automatically, based on your desktop environment, in your case, gnome-keyring is used.

https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/master/docs/linux_password_storage.md


----------

